# Simple Question - Are you really making any money?



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Before you answer "yes" think about it . . . Car payment, insurance, fuel, uberphone, supplies, maintenance, cleaning, your phone, and anything I might have missed. Add all of your expenses up, then compare the totals against your net earnings from Uber, are you really making money? I believe that if you do your math correctly, you will all find you are working for pennies.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Pretty much all those things you list are costs of living in the world, whether you Uber or not. Not like you wouldn't have a phone, or car, or insurance either way. If your worried about resale value then Uber isn't for you to begin with. You lose value with depreciation, you don't lose anything tangible, and that can be mitigated by choosing the right vehicle, with lower costs. But if you thought Uber was gonna make you rich, I got an oil field for sale you might be interested in.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Still decent money to be made here in Australia (yes I know, we will go the same way as Uber in the USA I'm told) - but until that time, I'm doing okay with Uber. @BlkGeep is right with what he said. I already have a phone so I have to pay for that regardless of driving for Uber but now it's a tax deduction, I need a car, and if it was still under finance, I would be making car payments regardless of driving for Uber. Yes my car depreciates driving for Uber, but it's a tax deduction that I wouldn't otherwise have if I wasn't using my car to generate income - it would be just depreciating at a slower rate for no tax benefit.

I realise our rates are slightly better (when you compare our higher cost of living) than the USA, but so far it's keeping me from starving and a roof over my head until I find permanent full time work elsewhere.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Before you answer "yes" think about it . . . Car payment, insurance, fuel, uberphone, supplies, maintenance, cleaning, your phone, and anything I might have missed. Add all of your expenses up, then compare the totals against your net earnings from Uber, are you really making money? I believe that if you do your math correctly, you will all find you are working for pennies.


Hell it was marginal prior to the last 2 rate cuts. Now? Absolute idiocy to even get behind the wheel.

The math don't lie. Under a buck forty a mile anyone driving is in fact LOSING $$$.

Uber will end up with drivers that are the dumbest people of society. *

Uber is a financial abuser and manipulator of the poor and underprivileged.*


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Before you answer "yes" think about it . . . Car payment, insurance, fuel, uberphone, supplies, maintenance, cleaning, your phone, and anything I might have missed. Add all of your expenses up, then compare the totals against your net earnings from Uber, are you really making money? I believe that if you do your math correctly, you will all find you are working for pennies.


Not really. Just converting auto equity to cash, and hating it .


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Before you answer "yes" think about it . . . Car payment, insurance, fuel, uberphone, supplies, maintenance, cleaning, your phone, and anything I might have missed. Add all of your expenses up, then compare the totals against your net earnings from Uber, are you really making money? I believe that if you do your math correctly, you will all find you are working for pennies.


I agree with you, but some people just don't care that their 2 year old Prius with 80,000 miles is worth $4000 less than a same 2 year old Prius with the typical 25,000 to 30,000 miles. If they don't care, then it's FREE! YEAH!

I have never met a good business person however who didn't care about their costs. And all Uber drivers are their own independent businesses. Uber has ZERO responsibility in seeing to it that it's drivers actually make a profit. So Uber actually benefits by having drivers that don't care. It allows them to charge less, and gain more market share. And this is why you will never see Uber provide any training or information to drivers on how to produce a profit as a driver, and they will continue to refer to fares as "driver's earnings" to perpetuate the myth that drivers are making a lot more than they actually are.

But again, to those that just don't care, "EVERYTHING IS AWESOME!"


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

In that Prius depreciation example driving the "extra" 50,000 miles for Uber cost .125 per mile, a business expense.

Plus fuel, tire and oil changes still under .20/mile.

Its a business, do the math.

The IRS gives you .56/mile for 2014, so tax liability is low when you drive 2 miles for every net dollar from Uber.

A minimum wage gig with a great view and no tips, that's it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> In that Prius depreciation example driving the "extra" 50,000 miles for Uber cost .125 per mile, a business expense.
> 
> Plus fuel, tire and oil changes still under .20/mile.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I wish people would just shut up about the IRS $0.56/mile allowance so people would actually do the math on their own car expenses. Mine works out to $0.32 per mile. At $1.00/mile in Columbus, a 50/50 paid/empty ratio, and enough pings to do 20 paid miles per hour, I would only make around $8.00 per hour in profit despite producing more than $28.00 in fares. And this would require driving an average of 40 MPH non-stop.... just to make barely above minimum wage.

I can't imagine how little you guys at $0.65 to $0.90 per mile are making. I suspect some of you are losing money driving.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't see how anyone can profit at .75 per mile. We have better rates here (1.35) and it is pretty much a minimum wage gig at that number. I drive XL too which also helps but any further rate cuts here will have me slinking back into retirement.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Pretty much all those things you list are costs of living in the world, whether you Uber or not. Not like you wouldn't have a phone, or car, or insurance either way. If your worried about resale value then Uber isn't for you to begin with. You lose value with depreciation, you don't lose anything tangible, and that can be mitigated by choosing the right vehicle, with lower costs. But if you thought Uber was gonna make you rich, I got an oil field for sale you might be interested in.


Uh, no. If after those expenses, you have nothing left, you're losing. With a salary, you don't spend as much to go to work. You know tomorrow will have money involved. If your pay is to be lowered, you know about it because you've been pulled in some office.

Pls take an accounting class. I know someone in your family is an accountant, but their profession doesn't account for your understanding. In order for everyone's lives to improve, some are GOING TO HAVE TO STOP LETTING OTHERS MAKE FOOLS OF THEM.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Before you answer "yes" think about it . . . Car payment, insurance, fuel, uberphone, supplies, maintenance, cleaning, your phone, and anything I might have missed. Add all of your expenses up, then compare the totals against your net earnings from Uber, are you really making money? I believe that if you do your math correctly, you will all find you are working for pennies.


....simple answer, no (except during certain guarantee periods).


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Uh, no. If after those expenses, you have nothing left, you're losing. With a salary, you don't spend as much to go to work. You know tomorrow will have money involved. If your pay is to be lowered, you know about it because you've been pulled in some office.
> 
> Pls take an accounting class. I know someone in your family is an accountant, but their profession doesn't account for your understanding. In order for everyone's lives to improve, some are GOING TO HAVE TO STOP LETTING OTHERS MAKE FOOLS OF THEM.


LOL. Real jobs have just as much security, don't be foolish. Maybe if your some union guy you have slightly more security, but even that is debatable. Quit Uber, then you won't have the expense of a phone, a car, insurance for the car, you can stop cleaning it because you don't need it, or the cost of it since you have a real job, and really you only cleaned it cuz you had to, your more comfortable with McDonald's bags and circle k cups rolling around your back seat.

Btw, checked with my accountant (the one you referenced), she confirmed that I had all those bills before I ever started doing this. Still have them now. She's pretty sure I'd still have them if I quit.

Basically the only thing here is that you would have liked to be called in the office to know you were going to get a change in your pay? Welcome to new millennium, offices are gone. Employers indicate that they would like sixty percent of the work force to be contract, this is what the future holds for many industries and most workers. Business of the future isn't the hand holding, feel better because we talked in an office, and now your okay with changes, friend your expecting.

Should vs Is

Anyone want to report how many miles they commuted each day for their previous or current day job? Mine was sixty eight miles round trip.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Pretty much all those things you list are costs of living in the world, whether you Uber or not. Not like you wouldn't have a phone, or car, or insurance either way. If your worried about resale value then Uber isn't for you to begin with. You lose value with depreciation, you don't lose anything tangible, and that can be mitigated by choosing the right vehicle, with lower costs. But if you thought Uber was gonna make you rich, I got an oil field for sale you might be interested in.


But if you put 50,000 miles on your vehicle per year versus the usual 10,000 per year then:

1. Your maintenance costs will skyrocket.
2. You will end up having to buy another car sooner.
3. You are going to pay a lot more in gas.

I theorize many people leave after their first major repair. It's good for a while and you "make" a couple hundred a week but then suddenly your AC compressor/oil pump/water pump goes out and it's $400-$750 to fix it. Then next month you need all new brakes and shocks. Finally three months later the transaxle is failing. Now you pretty much need a new vehicle but you're still due to be paying on the old one for another three years!


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Considering I have not driven since the debacle called uber waved it's magic wand that ****ed my world I am not losing too much money.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> You lose value with depreciation, you don't lose anything tangible,


I mean, I have no idea what to say


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I think my work is done here then. LOL!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

The reason I started this topic is because I invested in a new car specifically to use for Uber/RideShare. Thus, I had no prior expense. All expense is based upon my work and earnings with Uber. I have not made adequate income since the second month (last September) to cover my expenses. Am I the only one having this issue?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes.

I do it part time and pick the best times to work. My costs are low and it's done when I'm driving to and from the office during peek rush hour.

So ya it makes money. But there is no way I would ever do this full time. There is little or no money than that...minimum wage at best.

Be a Taxi Driver.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Before you answer "yes" think about it . . . Car payment, insurance, fuel, uberphone, supplies, maintenance, cleaning, your phone, and anything I might have missed. Add all of your expenses up, then compare the totals against your net earnings from Uber, are you really making money? I believe that if you do your math correctly, you will all find you are working for pennies.


I started this adventure with Uber with $1000. Until the rate cuts that balance was as low as $500 and as high as $1600.
Now that pile of money is $100. It made my car payments, gas, insurance, car washes, vacuums, a new windshield, a new battery. $120 week for mad money plus dinner for the wife, helped the kids out some. Just like any other job I have had since this new century has started. (They have all sucked) 10K in earnings from Aug 1 to Dec 31 with 3 weeks off.
I have 2 job interviews next week and as soon as I get a check from some one else I am done ubering.
Just to get even I will go out for 1 hour so I can make the $10 a week for the uber phone. Till I die.
Probably live another 15-25 years.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> The reason I started this topic is because I invested in a new car specifically to use for Uber/RideShare. Thus, I had no prior expense. All expense is based upon my work and earnings with Uber. I have not made adequate income since the second month (last September) to cover my expenses. Am I the only one having this issue?


If you purchased a new car you will most likely will never be able to turn a profit. That depends on the car, how much you had to finance and at what rate, how much you drive and the Uber rates in your area. A new vehicle makes it that much harder. I purchased a used Suburban for this as I did not want to trash my own vehicle. We have decent rates here, don't have a car note, drive about 25 hours per week in weeks that I drive and I have a tough time making more than minimum wage for hours worked.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hell it was marginal prior to the last 2 rate cuts. Now? Absolute idiocy to even get behind the wheel.
> 
> The math don't lie. Under a buck forty a mile anyone driving is in fact LOSING $$$.
> 
> ...


So is Every Company. Get used to it.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly. I wish people would just shut up about the IRS $0.56/mile allowance so people would actually do the math on their own car expenses. Mine works out to $0.32 per mile. At $1.00/mile in Columbus, a 50/50 paid/empty ratio, and enough pings to do 20 paid miles per hour, I would only make around $8.00 per hour in profit despite producing more than $28.00 in fares. And this would require driving an average of 40 MPH non-stop.... just to make barely above minimum wage.
> 
> I can't imagine how little you guys at $0.65 to $0.90 per mile are making. I suspect some of you are losing money driving.


I appreciate you giving a real number, at the .32/mile. I have heard true numbers in the .35 range from other intelligent drivers.

I would agree, non-Surge is worthless. In Boston, we are cleaning up, surge is constant all day, every day. This is from 58 hours of work, and I am only on my second full week (ie still making mistakes, missing turns, ending trips early to avoid bad ratings, etc)


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

So, the idea of making real money, running your own small business, and truly working for yourself is and always has been a bunch of Uber Bullshit. Contrary to their claims you cannot actually do anything they claim. Am I correct?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> So, the idea of making real money, running your own small business, and truly working for yourself is and always has been a bunch of Uber Bullshit. Contrary to their claims you cannot actually do anything they claim. Am I correct?


I think we can all agree what uber says is based on statistics in a vacuum. Its not an outright lie, its just spun that less than 1% can actually achieve or they are best case scenarios. Or better still half of the story being told.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> So is Every Company. Get used to it.


The power of **** off works just as well.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Before you answer "yes" think about it . . . Car payment, insurance, fuel, uberphone, supplies, maintenance, cleaning, your phone, and anything I might have missed. Add all of your expenses up, then compare the totals against your net earnings from Uber, are you really making money? I believe that if you do your math correctly, you will all find you are working for pennies.


My Lyft per paid mile run rate is consistently north of $2.50, so yeah, it's just fine. Using the same metrics with Uber's cut rates I have a hard time reaching $1.20-30 per paid mile and often much less, *so, no way.*


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> LOL. Real jobs have just as much security, don't be foolish. Maybe if your some union guy you have slightly more security, but even that is debatable. Quit Uber, then you won't have the expense of a phone, a car, insurance for the car, you can stop cleaning it because you don't need it, or the cost of it since you have a real job, and really you only cleaned it cuz you had to, your more comfortable with McDonald's bags and circle k cups rolling around your back seat.
> 
> Btw, checked with my accountant (the one you referenced), she confirmed that I had all those bills before I ever started doing this. Still have them now. She's pretty sure I'd still have them if I quit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Pretty much all those things you list are costs of living in the world, whether you Uber or not. Not like you wouldn't have a phone, or car, or insurance either way. If your worried about resale value then Uber isn't for you to begin with. You lose value with depreciation, you don't lose anything tangible, and that can be mitigated by choosing the right vehicle, with lower costs. But if you thought Uber was gonna make you rich, I got an oil field for sale you might be interested in.


Using that as a guideline for what you write off and what you don't is just stupid. If I did have all of those before but still had them now, the mere fact that I have to put up with Uber's blatant disrespect means I should definitely get paid for it. I also drove mileage every day. 200 miles less, but yes I drove mileage.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

jsixis said:


> I started this adventure with Uber with $1000. Until the rate cuts that balance was as low as $500 and as high as $1600.
> Now that pile of money is $100. It made my car payments, gas, insurance, car washes, vacuums, a new windshield, a new battery. $120 week for mad money plus dinner for the wife, helped the kids out some. Just like any other job I have had since this new century has started. (They have all sucked) 10K in earnings from Aug 1 to Dec 31 with 3 weeks off.
> I have 2 job interviews next week and as soon as I get a check from some one else I am done ubering.
> Just to get even I will go out for 1 hour so I can make the $10 a week for the uber phone. Till I die.
> Probably live another 15-25 years.


Just use ur phone bruh


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> But if you put 50,000 miles on your vehicle per year versus the usual 10,000 per year then:
> 
> 1. Your maintenance costs will skyrocket.
> 2. You will end up having to buy another car sooner.
> ...


Your absolutely correct! Taxi and livery companies have been doing the same thing to "owner operators" for years. The only ones that make it are the ones that either do most of the repairs themselves or have a family member or friend help them. There's always a new driver with a car waiting to give it a try


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Your absolutely correct! Taxi and livery companies have been doing the same thing to "owner operators" for years. The only ones that make it are the ones that either do most of the repairs themselves or have a family member or friend help them. There's always a new driver with a car waiting to give it a try


Exactly. They make money off your debt and your asset. While your car depreciates, they bring in a valuation of $20,000,000,000 in a six month period. Our blood and sweat and assets gave them that valuation. The response: **** us over with ungrateful passengers, low rating, and low pay. **** Uber.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> You lose value with depreciation, you don't lose anything tangible












Money isn't tangible?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Money isn't tangible?


Common sense isn't common.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Before you answer "yes" think about it . . . Car payment, insurance, fuel, uberphone, supplies, maintenance, cleaning, your phone, and anything I might have missed. Add all of your expenses up, then compare the totals against your net earnings from Uber, are you really making money? I believe that if you do your math correctly, you will all find you are working for pennies.


Yes.... but only because I do it part time when there's constant surges in boston and non-stop pings. 
....at the base rate and/or full time, I doubt much profit can be made.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> . While your car depreciates,


If you were not driving and depreciating the equity in your car. Where would you be investing that amount?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Using that as a guideline for what you write off and what you don't is just stupid. If I did have all of those before but still had them now, the mere fact that I have to put up with Uber's blatant disrespect means I should definitely get paid for it. I also drove mileage every day. 200 miles less, but yes I drove mileage.


This is after 4 days, Rich "Whiner" Brunelle.

Projected income for the week (post Uber cut) = $1700

I'm not sure where you are seeing disrespect, given that they are paying an impressive amount of money for me to drive my 110k mile minivan around.
Support has always been nice to me. I have gotten helped out on multiple issues.

Why do you suck at this so bad?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> This is after 4 days, Rich "Whiner" Brunelle.
> 
> Projected income for the week (post Uber cut) = $1700
> 
> ...


TidyVet, thank you for your insults. Good looking statement! Hell, you go boy! Rack up those big bucks. But, it still took over 4 bills of surge to make 1k. If you can make it work for you brother have at it. I am happy to see somebody is pulling down a decent week around here.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> This is after 4 days, Rich "Whiner" Brunelle.
> 
> Projected income for the week (post Uber cut) = $1700
> 
> ...


How many hours behind the wheel? That is a shit load of surge. I imagine weather may have helped. Nice job. But how many hours driving?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> TidyVet, thank you for your insults. Good looking statement! Hell, you go boy! Rack up those big bucks. But, it still took over 4 bills of surge to make 1k. If you can make it work for you brother have at it. I am happy to see somebody is pulling down a decent week around here.


I drive One Hour to reach Boston.
You live 30 minutes from San Francisco.

I have travelling PAX tell me that San Fran surges can run upwards of 6.0
You should be making MORE money than me.

Why aren't you? And not the "Uber is BS" line, you know that's self-defeatist garbage.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> How many hours behind the wheel? That is a shit load of surge. I imagine weather may have helped. Nice job. But how many hours driving?


36 hours. It's not really that much surge, only averaging 1.5.

I work 5 pm to 2 am, so I catch the evening commute and the drunks.

Projected income for this week = $1700 (post Uber cut) with 56 hours.


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

No and it's not even close. That's why I quit recently.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> This is after 4 days, Rich "Whiner" Brunelle.
> 
> Projected income for the week (post Uber cut) = $1700
> 
> ...


I would agree. I have had no issues with support. They may be slow at times but I get resolution either by email or in person. I think that's dependant on the local office management in an area. I'm sure some are better than others.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> How many hours behind the wheel? That is a shit load of surge. I imagine weather may have helped. Nice job. But how many hours driving?


Yes, I probably could make more than you, if I played the "guarantees" or the "surges." I have never worked a surge over 2.2 I believe, although they have happened when I have been working elsewhere. Hell, I'll be happy with 1k a week no guarantee/no surge. And for the record, I am not *****ing about what I can make. I am *****ing about what others are making and trips I take that demonstrate how much bullshit it is that we have to play the guarantees and surges to make a living. You are stupid if you think having to depend on working guarantees and surges is the way this should be. Everyone of us without the benefit of guarantee or surge should be able to make at least 1k a week if not $1200 a week for 40 hours work. Deduct your surges and any guarantee you were paid for the week. Now calculate the deductions for expenses, your car, pay yourself above minimum wage deducting 25% for taxation, and how much is left to pay your company? You have to pay all of them to succeed as an Independent Contractor.

But I do like the fact that you are at least earning enough to feed your dog and water your grass. Hopefully you have enough to save should you have the need to replace a tire or want to go to the movies. Working 56 hours is pretty steep, considering if you paid yourself based on an hourly wage, you would have to pay yourself overtime for 16 hours. That will limit the amount you get to pay your own company. I'm interested. Lay it out for me at the end of the week and show me how you cover the costs to everything. I note you didn't include your mileage driven in your string of earnings, please do at the end of the week.

And, I do not believe I have ever made any kind of insult towards you. You do not know me. And, you certainly do not know me well enough to be calling me names and taking an insulting tone towards me. I applaud your ability to make a few bucks out of this mess. And, yes maybe I could pull down a few bucks myself. As many drivers as there are playing the guarantees would probably allow me to do the City quite profitable and I might even try that just to see how that turns out. Maybe I'll get a ping that takes me to the City this week. We'll see.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Depreciation ONLY counts if you are planning on selling your car.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Yes, I probably could make more than you, if I played the "guarantees" or the "surges." I have never worked a surge over 2.2 I believe, although they have happened when I have been working elsewhere. Hell, I'll be happy with 1k a week no guarantee/no surge. And for the record, I am not *****ing about what I can make. I am *****ing about what others are making and trips I take that demonstrate how much bullshit it is that we have to play the guarantees and surges to make a living. You are stupid if you think having to depend on working guarantees and surges is the way this should be. Everyone of us without the benefit of guarantee or surge should be able to make at least 1k a week if not $1200 a week for 40 hours work. Deduct your surges and any guarantee you were paid for the week. Now calculate the deductions for expenses, your car, pay yourself above minimum wage deducting 25% for taxation, and how much is left to pay your company? You have to pay all of them to succeed as an Independent Contractor.
> 
> But I do like the fact that you are at least earning enough to feed your dog and water your grass. Hopefully you have enough to save should you have the need to replace a tire or want to go to the movies. Working 56 hours is pretty steep, considering if you paid yourself based on an hourly wage, you would have to pay yourself overtime for 16 hours. That will limit the amount you get to pay your own company. I'm interested. Lay it out for me at the end of the week and show me how you cover the costs to everything. I note you didn't include your mileage driven in your string of earnings, please do at the end of the week.
> 
> And, I do not believe I have ever made any kind of insult towards you. You do not know me. And, you certainly do not know me well enough to be calling me names and taking an insulting tone towards me. I applaud your ability to make a few bucks out of this mess. And, yes maybe I could pull down a few bucks myself. As many drivers as there are playing the guarantees would probably allow me to do the City quite profitable and I might even try that just to see how that turns out. Maybe I'll get a ping that takes me to the City this week. We'll see.


How many jobs actually pay Overtime anymore? Most "corporate" jobs require TONS of overtime, with no increase in pay. So no, 56 hours is not pretty steep.

Uber is a commission job, with a 20% allotment for lead generation. This is a normal cut for lead generation.

I do know you, and your type.

You have the ability to make $100,000/year by working 80 hours/week (just like any lawyer/high level accountant/doctor), but you spend your time complaining.

Are you telling me you aren't making money because you won't drive 30 MINUTES?!?! I just re-read your post, Uber is promising you an hourly guarantee, but you aren't taking it.
And I did 600 miles last week, at a realistic cost of .32/mile, I took home $1400 ish.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

TidyVet, it looks like you are averaging 1.5 surge on EVERY trip. That makes your rate at almost $2 per mile. 

Boston pings non stop and surges constantly from what I read. Every market is different and when you are only getting 1-2 pings without surge per hour you are not making any real money.

Also, not everyone has a spare POS vehicle to drive for uber and I centainly would not spend money on a POS car just to uber.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

This is 37 hours driven. Thank god for guarantees.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> How many jobs actually pay Overtime anymore? Most "corporate" jobs require TONS of overtime, with no increase in pay. So no, 56 hours is not pretty steep.
> 
> Uber is a commission job, with a 20% allotment for lead generation. This is a normal cut for lead generation.
> 
> ...


TidyV, trust me you do not even have a clue what kind of person I am. But listen, this is not about insults, this is about making money. Again, I applaud your efforts. You appear to be doing fine. I would appreciate it if you would break it down to demonstrate disbursement of your income to see how well it pays out. I hope you can do it and make it work for you.

You may think me some ******** that likes to stir up shit and adversarial to you. Not the case my friend. I have no quarrel with you. As far as I am concerned you are in the same sinking ship as I. If you can make it work out for you and make enough money without killing yourself to do it, I may be the first to follow your example. Everyone of us should be able to earn a good living at this. When they hired us we could. But, this playing the guarantees is bullshit. This collectively creating a surge to work it is an act I choose not to participate in. I understand why people are willing to use these things to get by. I simply don't work that way. In my opinion the only way this company can have any sort of integrity is to set rates that work for the Driver, the Company, and the Rider and let the Drivers demonstrate how much we can provide a quality service to acquire ridership. Uber is wrong trying to market us a low ball service. We are a unique quality service that people love as such. We are losing riders every day due to becoming angry while drowning in debt because we cannot make a reasonable income while Travis makes us pay to play his games. Uber is a 40 billion dollar company. They did not need to lower driver rates to give rider reduced rates. All they needed to do was put the right math in the right database field. Drivers could have been left at the same rate and Uber would not of had to do all this bullshit guarantee crap. In the end Uber could of written off any loss to the reduced rider fares as sales expense and it not of cost them a penny. They chose to shaft the drivers while pocketing more cash than before, leaving the costs of the reduced fares for us to carry. I do not care how you look at it, that is not the way to treat your workers.

If you can work with it, please do so. I have no desire to hinder your ability to make a good living if you can. Go for it, show me your success, maybe I'll follow. But understand this; I am by no means your adversary. I am not even Travis' adversary. I think Uber is a great idea, I dig the job, the people, and the ride. I just want to be adequately compensated for the work I do, and want the same for you as well as everybody else. Do you really believe that where we are at today is acceptable? I have close to 40 years working in this Country. Right now we are treated more poorly than many American Farm Workers, (not my statement, a lady in the Industrial Relations office said this.) The American worker has fought for decent wages for years and years. Do you realize what it costs to live in the San Francisco Bay Area? Have you seen how well Google (one of our investors) treats their contractors, both tech and non-tech? Do you like working for a company that consistently gets bad press, when they could be the best in the nation simply by giving thought to what they are doing? You have no idea how much I dig doing the Uber thing. I still wear a suit and tie when I go out. My car is still spotless when passengers get in it. I am still friendly and pleasant with my passengers. I DO NOT want to not do Uber. Maybe that is why I keep hanging on in hopes things will improve. Trust me, even in my anger I do not hold any hopes of ill will towards Uber or anybody that works for them.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> How many jobs actually pay Overtime anymore? Most "corporate" jobs require TONS of overtime, with no increase in pay. So no, 56 hours is not pretty steep.
> 
> Uber is a commission job, with a 20% allotment for lead generation. This is a normal cut for lead generation.
> 
> ...


Nice to see someone can make something at this. The numbers you are achieving in Boston are not even remotely possible here. Why I have been saying that what works for some may be impossible for others due to many factors in addition to rate.

Hot off the Press from last night:

Gross Fares $334.89
SRF 21.00
Uber Fees 77.83
Net Fares $236.06
Milage Costs 75.18 (179 miles at .42/100.13 paid, 78.87 dead)
Net Income $160.88
9 Hours $ 17.87
21 Trips average $ 7.66
Paid Miles $1.61
Total Miles $ .90

1 surge fare at 1.5X
5 XL fares

Not a bad night by our standards here. Used to be a lot better.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> If you were not driving and depreciating the equity in your car. Where would you be investing that amount?


In your mental energy.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> How many hours behind the wheel? *That is a shit load of surge*. I imagine weather may have helped. Nice job. But how many hours driving?


*Uh, yeah. Hello. *His miles rate is also north of most of the country as well. Driver saturation will hit him soon enough along with token peanut mile pay. That $1700 will get cut in half and he'll get the 'cure' in a hurry.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> I can't see how anyone can profit at .75 per mile. We have better rates here (1.35) and it is pretty much a minimum wage gig at that number. I drive XL too which also helps but any further rate cuts here will have me slinking back into retirement.


Yeah, I was doing "OK" when the rates were slightly higher than the above. Now? Fughetaboutit.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, I was doing "OK" when the rates were slightly higher than the above. Now? Fughetaboutit.


Didn't you hear. Uber doesn't know how you can make money at your rates. How are the rest of us supposed to think you are.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Didn't you hear. *Uber doesn't know how you can make money* at your rates. How are the rest of us supposed to think you are.


*Obviously.* Math will always win in the end.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

ubers not a job guys, its a way of life. we got to drive to help others save money, at our expense. cmon, take one for the team and keep driving, whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly. I wish people would just shut up about the IRS $0.56/mile allowance so people would actually do the math on their own car expenses. Mine works out to $0.32 per mile. At $1.00/mile in Columbus, a 50/50 paid/empty ratio, and enough pings to do 20 paid miles per hour, I would only make around $8.00 per hour in profit despite producing more than $28.00 in fares. And this would require driving an average of 40 MPH non-stop.... just to make barely above minimum wage.
> 
> I can't imagine how little you guys at $0.65 to $0.90 per mile are making. I suspect some of you are losing money driving.


Not "suspect or some" but 100% for ALL, but right, some are just too desperate to care, they need the above gas$ cash flow, no matter what. I keep trying to tell my buddy thats still driving his ass off for $.75/mile all this. His answer is simply ... "Shut up, I dont care, Im happy". Yes, he's the perfect "Uber moron"! Yes, the same moron that just had the $1200 repair bill on his Uber beater!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Not "suspect or some" but 100% for ALL, but right, some are just too desperate to care, they need the above gas$ cash flow, no matter what. I keep trying to tell my buddy thats still driving his ass off for $.75/mile all this. His answer is simply ... "Shut up, I dont care, Im happy". Yes, he's the perfect "Uber moron"! Yes, the same moron that just had the $1200 repair bill on his Uber beater!


It's real sad when emotion takes over logic. Very sad.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Pretty much all those things you list are costs of living in the world, whether you Uber or not. Not like you wouldn't have a phone, or car, or insurance either way. If your worried about resale value then Uber isn't for you to begin with. You lose value with depreciation, you don't lose anything tangible, and that can be mitigated by choosing the right vehicle, with lower costs. But if you thought Uber was gonna make you rich, I got an oil field for sale you might be interested in.


"You dont lose anything tangible" really? did you actually say that? ... This statement is completely wrong! Ok, the void here is called the method chosen for "recognizing depreciation". You choose to use the deferred method, choosing to ignore it until it comes home to roost and you actually "feel it financially". This is the "head in the sand" method that creates an imaginary profit, and leaves you wondreing what the hell happened when you finally go broke! This is precisely what Travis wants you to do, treat your car as free. The slightly smarter people want reality, and want to really know where they stand as they go, so they recognize depreciation in the present, using the more realistic "accrual" method. You are "tangibly" eating your car at a faster rate, mile by mile. You are "selling a little chunk a ur car" with every ride! Yes , it might be a "deferred cost" but please dont call it "intangible". You cant just say "yea but I already had a car anyway", this is exactly the kind of ignorant driver that Travis wants!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Holiday said:


> Just use ur phone bruh


I think he's already turned in Uber phone. He is just saying, now he's trying to recoup all the old phone payments. (Now using his phone)


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> If you were not driving and depreciating the equity in your car. Where would you be investing that amount?


Huh? This makes absolutely no sense, especially if ur losing money doing it! Huh?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> I think he's already turned in Uber phone. He is just saying, now he's trying to recoup all the old phone payments. (Now using his phone)


I haven't paid for my phone since I started in late September. If they start to charge me I'm going to quit on them. Just for the fun of it.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> Depreciation ONLY counts if you are planning on selling your car.


Please, are you related to Bart McCoy???
Depreciation has absolutely nothing to do with selling your car!
I think ur just "messin", but please go to my post up a little, which breaks it down perfectly.
Thanks, and please dont ever say that nonsense again!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> ubers not a job guys, its a way of life. we got to drive to help others save money, at our expense. cmon, take one for the team and keep driving, whats the worst that could happen?


Yup, for most Uber is now just a "bad habit", they have no other option but to "part out their car". Very Sad.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> View attachment 5512
> 
> 
> This is 37 hours driven. Thank god for guarantees.


I don't want to sound like one of those if you don't like it quit people but honestly if you are trying to game to guarantees trying to catch surges and you cannot make more than that in your area you might as well quit because I would not work for that


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

The point is that depreciation is a measurement of perceived value. Average car lasts 200k miles for example. At the IRS depreciation that's a total of $114k of depreciation. A twenty thousand dollar car doesn't depreciate a hundred thousand dollars. So when you quote depreciation as if it is a quantifiable number being subtracted from your value as each mile ticks away it's not quite accurate. Depreciation is a measurement of potential lost value when reselling a vehicle. If I haven't lost you yet let's go to the used vehicle market where an 07 with 200k still has a perceived value of $4-5k after depreciation of $100+k.

This is basically the inverse of Travis saying he wants to make Uber cheaper than owning a vehicle. Your saying your vehicle had the potential to lose more value than it ever cost to begin with.


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

I have driven maybe 500 miles total for uber and made over $6000. You ask how? Well I only keep my accounts on Uber and Lyft open to take advantage of the driver referral bonuses they come out with every few months. Love these companies, and so do my friends who just sign on to take advantage of the referrals and then just deactivate after getting paid. If you work the system, there is a lot of free money being handed out by these idiot companies... Uber on.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> The point is that depreciation is a measurement of perceived value. Average car lasts 200k miles for example. At the IRS depreciation that's a total of $114k of depreciation. A twenty thousand dollar car doesn't depreciate a hundred thousand dollars. So when you quote depreciation as if it is a quantifiable number being subtracted from your value as each mile ticks away it's not quite accurate. Depreciation is a measurement of potential lost value when reselling a vehicle. If I haven't lost you yet let's go to the used vehicle market where an 07 with 200k still has a perceived value of $4-5k after depreciation of $100+k.
> 
> This is basically the inverse of Travis saying he wants to make Uber cheaper than owning a vehicle. Your saying your vehicle had the potential to lose more value than it ever cost to begin with.


You can call a new $30,000 car pretty much dead at 100,000 miles with negligible resale, so thats 30c/mile. After that repairs are so expensive that the same cost per mile is pretty much permanent, and pretty much goes on forever. Yes, you can literally spend twice as much as the car was originally worth to get to 200,000+ miles. The IRS $.57 is not all depreciation, about half of that includes, gas, maintainence, and a bunch of other shit. My new car op cost is $.60+/mile.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

NO!!


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Remember to just win one for....


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> The point is that depreciation is a measurement of perceived value. Average car lasts 200k miles for example. At the IRS depreciation that's a total of $114k of depreciation. A twenty thousand dollar car doesn't depreciate a hundred thousand dollars. So when you quote depreciation as if it is a quantifiable number being subtracted from your value as each mile ticks away it's not quite accurate. Depreciation is a measurement of potential lost value when reselling a vehicle. If I haven't lost you yet let's go to the used vehicle market where an 07 with 200k still has a perceived value of $4-5k after depreciation of $100+k.
> 
> This is basically the inverse of Travis saying he wants to make Uber cheaper than owning a vehicle. Your saying your vehicle had the potential to lose more value than it ever cost to begin with.


You do realize depreciation only makes up a percentage of the .57 right. The .57 covers all other costs the IRS considers deductable:

From IRS Publication 463:

If you qualify to use both methods, you may want to figure your deduction both ways to see which gives you a larger deduction.

Actual car expenses include:

Depreciation 
Licenses 
Lease payments 
Registration fees
Gas 
Insurance
Repairs
Oil
Garage rent 
Tires
Tolls 
Parking fees

If you have fully depreciated a car that you still use in your business, you can continue to claim your other actual car expenses. Continue to keep records, as explained later in _chapter 5_ .


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> The point is that depreciation is a measurement of perceived value.


Depreciation occurs whether you perceive it or not. You can't just make up your own unique definitions of words or criteria for their applicability. Well.... I guess you can. But then you would sound as ridiculous as Uber. Good luck with that.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for agreeing with me, I'm right.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Thanks for agreeing with me, I'm right.


Good. Guess that settles that.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> TidyVet, it looks like you are averaging 1.5 surge on EVERY trip. That makes your rate at almost $2 per mile.
> 
> Boston pings non stop and surges constantly from what I read. Every market is different and when you are only getting 1-2 pings without surge per hour you are not making any real money.
> 
> Also, not everyone has a spare POS vehicle to drive for uber and I centainly would not spend money on a POS car just to uber.


So... what's your point?

If I was only getting 1-2 pings/hour, and with no surge pricing, then I probably would not be posting on here.
I would be investing my time in something worthwhile, not hating on Uber.

I'm not saying you are doing that, just in general.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> The point is that depreciation is a measurement of perceived value. Average car lasts 200k miles for example. At the IRS depreciation that's a total of $114k of depreciation. A twenty thousand dollar car doesn't depreciate a hundred thousand dollars. So when you quote depreciation as if it is a quantifiable number being subtracted from your value as each mile ticks away it's not quite accurate. Depreciation is a measurement of potential lost value when reselling a vehicle. If I haven't lost you yet let's go to the used vehicle market where an 07 with 200k still has a perceived value of $4-5k after depreciation of $100+k.
> 
> This is basically the inverse of Travis saying he wants to make Uber cheaper than owning a vehicle. Your saying your vehicle had the potential to lose more value than it ever cost to begin with.


I love you so much! Thank you for the breakdown with the $20,000 car example.
And the accuracy and mathematical stats from a 200k sold vehicle.

Some other post had an Uber-Hater trying to convince me that if I drove my car for 10,000 miles that it would cost me $5600. (Standard IRS deduction, right?)

Appreciate your post immensely.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Nice to see someone can make something at this. The numbers you are achieving in Boston are not even remotely possible here. Why I have been saying that what works for some may be impossible for others due to many factors in addition to rate.
> 
> Hot off the Press from last night:
> 
> ...


Hm, you're running XL though? XL does suck, even in Boston. They won't even hire XL driver anymore.

What city are you in? $18 is about what I average during weekday evenings, but yes pretty rough for a Friday night.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> TidyV, trust me you do not even have a clue what kind of person I am. But listen, this is not about insults, this is about making money. Again, I applaud your efforts. You appear to be doing fine. I would appreciate it if you would break it down to demonstrate disbursement of your income to see how well it pays out. I hope you can do it and make it work for you.
> 
> You may think me some ******** that likes to stir up shit and adversarial to you. Not the case my friend. I have no quarrel with you. As far as I am concerned you are in the same sinking ship as I. If you can make it work out for you and make enough money without killing yourself to do it, I may be the first to follow your example. Everyone of us should be able to earn a good living at this. When they hired us we could. But, this playing the guarantees is bullshit. This collectively creating a surge to work it is an act I choose not to participate in. I understand why people are willing to use these things to get by. I simply don't work that way. In my opinion the only way this company can have any sort of integrity is to set rates that work for the Driver, the Company, and the Rider and let the Drivers demonstrate how much we can provide a quality service to acquire ridership. Uber is wrong trying to market us a low ball service. We are a unique quality service that people love as such. We are losing riders every day due to becoming angry while drowning in debt because we cannot make a reasonable income while Travis makes us pay to play his games. Uber is a 40 billion dollar company. They did not need to lower driver rates to give rider reduced rates. All they needed to do was put the right math in the right database field. Drivers could have been left at the same rate and Uber would not of had to do all this bullshit guarantee crap. In the end Uber could of written off any loss to the reduced rider fares as sales expense and it not of cost them a penny. They chose to shaft the drivers while pocketing more cash than before, leaving the costs of the reduced fares for us to carry. I do not care how you look at it, that is not the way to treat your workers.
> 
> If you can work with it, please do so. I have no desire to hinder your ability to make a good living if you can. Go for it, show me your success, maybe I'll follow. But understand this; I am by no means your adversary. I am not even Travis' adversary. I think Uber is a great idea, I dig the job, the people, and the ride. I just want to be adequately compensated for the work I do, and want the same for you as well as everybody else. Do you really believe that where we are at today is acceptable? I have close to 40 years working in this Country. Right now we are treated more poorly than many American Farm Workers, (not my statement, a lady in the Industrial Relations office said this.) The American worker has fought for decent wages for years and years. Do you realize what it costs to live in the San Francisco Bay Area? Have you seen how well Google (one of our investors) treats their contractors, both tech and non-tech? Do you like working for a company that consistently gets bad press, when they could be the best in the nation simply by giving thought to what they are doing? You have no idea how much I dig doing the Uber thing. I still wear a suit and tie when I go out. My car is still spotless when passengers get in it. I am still friendly and pleasant with my passengers. I DO NOT want to not do Uber. Maybe that is why I keep hanging on in hopes things will improve. Trust me, even in my anger I do not hold any hopes of ill will towards Uber or anybody that works for them.


Just to let you know, the American public is fighting for wages the wrong way. The only way to succeed is to start your own business.
Best = Most Profitable. Uber earned $2,000,000,000 in revenue last year.
Stop thinking it's 1950 and you "deserve" something better. Uber doesn't owe you anything.

Of course they shafted the drivers. That's what every business does, some just cover it up better. Or they are waiting for their company to get big enough.
I have a cleaning business, I fire employees all the time.

Because they are lazy, slow, stupid, or just cause I don't like them.

I am going to do you a favor and plot out what Uber will do in the next year or two, and no it won't get better for drivers.

Uber Plan:

Establish monopoly in all major metropolitan cities, settle all cities lawsuits/regulation/etc. Go IPO for the company.
Next comes the best part, once they establish a monopoly, they start changing rates. Here's the breakdown.

Current Rates:
Rider Pays = $10 Driver Receives = $8 Uber Receives = $2

They will increase rider pay back up to Taxi levels, for this example increase of 25%
They will increase Uber's percentage of total ride, for this example 40%.

New Rates:
Rider Pays = $12.50 Driver Receives = $7.5 Uber Receives = $5

They will tout this as being a benefit for the driver! Riders are paying 25% more money, therefore more money for driver!!! (side note = Uber cut now equals 40%)

Rider Pay = increase 25% (which they will pay since the system of Uber, is pretty fantastic)
Driver Pay = decrease 6% (we know from current rate cuts that drivers will continue to drive, or new drivers will accept lower rates)

Uber Pay = increases 250%

That is how you make money with a large company, incremental changes that net a MASSIVE return on investment.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Thanks for agreeing with me, I'm right.


Haha, no one agreed with you, ur completely wrong! But, keep on Ubering in "fantasy land"!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> I love you so much! Thank you for the breakdown with the $20,000 car example.
> And the accuracy and mathematical stats from a 200k sold vehicle.
> 
> Some other post had an Uber-Hater trying to convince me that if I drove my car for 10,000 miles that it would cost me $5600. (Standard IRS deduction, right?)
> ...


Ha ha, That was a horrible breakdown with a million holes in it, please. Yes, a newer american car will cost you $5600 to drive 10,000 miles. But you can continue driving with your head in the sand if you want!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

For me, Uber was a losing game. There are those who are able to rationalize their continued Uber employment. Everyone is different. For some, cashing out the equity in their car for a few hundred dollars a week is OK for now because they are cash poor. Hopefully they realize that this is a losing game in the long run. When it comes time to get another car because they drove theirs into the ground for Uber, they may regret their decision to keep driving. I think that Uber exploits people who are desperate for money and are not intelligent enough to realize they are being exploited . I used to drive to fill in down time and make some extra cash, but basic math and an eye on the future made me quit. I also got really pissed at the continual lying from Uber. I don't see how anyone makes any real money doing this, however, $500 might be a ton of cash for some, for others it's not much.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I have been telling Uber since the September rate reduction that they are not paying us adequately for us to be our own business. They simply said "work more" as though that would satisfy the issue. I own a calculator and have a fairly good understanding of math without the use of my fingers or toes, and realized a long time ago that even if I worked 50 -60 hours a week, I would still be chasing my tail to earn a decent living. The only reason I hang on here is because I believe one day drivers will develop back bones and stand up. The rest of all of this is irrelevant so long as the drivers do not care about the future or the financial damage Uber is creating to the Country. Being a 40 billion dollar company isn't shit if you cannot pay your workers properly. The government is going to end up regulating every aspect of ride-hail services. Travis is building nothing but another cab company.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> Just to let you know, the American public is fighting for wages the wrong way. The only way to succeed is to start your own business.
> Best = Most Profitable. Uber earned $2,000,000,000 in revenue last year.
> Stop thinking it's 1950 and you "deserve" something better. Uber doesn't owe you anything.
> 
> ...


You might very well be correct in your belief that this is how Uber will go. Travis is building just another cab company that will be nothing more than any other cab company and it will receive as much favor as any other cab company. Uber will no longer enjoy the special status it carries now, it will simply be another cab company that underpays it's drivers and makes worker work excessive hours to make a meager earnings.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Yes.
> 
> I do it part time and pick the best times to work. My costs are low and it's done when I'm driving to and from the office during peek rush hour.
> 
> ...


Ding Ding Ding! Exactly. Full time diving for Uber is better than unemployment, but part time driving for Uber is easy supplemental income.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I have been telling Uber since the September rate reduction that they are not paying us adequately for us to be our own business. They simply said "work more" as though that would satisfy the issue. I own a calculator and have a fairly good understanding of math without the use of my fingers or toes, and realized a long time ago that even if I worked 50 -60 hours a week, I would still be chasing my tail to earn a decent living. The only reason I hang on here is because I believe one day drivers will develop back bones and stand up. The rest of all of this is irrelevant so long as the drivers do not care about the future or the financial damage Uber is creating to the Country. Being a 40 billion dollar company isn't shit if you cannot pay your workers properly. The government is going to end up regulating every aspect of ride-hail services. Travis is building nothing but another cab company.


Rich, you are absolutely right & your intentions are noble, to want to "unionize" if you will. The problem is probably less than 1% of Uber drivers have ever found this site. Look at the results of our attempt to "strike", back in January, it was a non event. I had been driving for almost a year before I found this site, completely by accident. Sadly, there is probably no chance of turning this thing around.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> Ding Ding Ding! Exactly. Full time diving for Uber is better than unemployment, but part time driving for Uber is easy supplemental income.


Are you really driving for 80 cents a mile there? And you think you 'make' $ at that rate?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Ding Ding Ding! Exactly. Full time diving for Uber is better than unemployment, but part time driving for Uber is easy supplemental income.


Right, it kills me the people that say I only do it a "little bit, part time" so "it works for me". Please, that's like saying "yea, but I don't inhale" LOL, you can't just be a "little pregnant"! NO, its not OK, its not "supplemental income", you're still losing money dummies! Unless u outrightly say that "I completely understand that overall I am losing money, but I am in such desperate need of cash flow, and I realize I'm selling my car chunk by chunk @ a 50% discount", there is absolutely no reason to ever drive at these rates period! Part-time, full-time, sometime, doesn't matter. Wake up!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Right, it kills me the people that say I only do it a "little bit, part time" so "it works for me". Please, that's like saying "yea, but I don't inhale" LOL, you can't just be a "little pregnant"! NO, its not OK, its not "supplemental income", you're still losing money dummies! Unless u outrightly say that "I completely understand that overall I am losing money, but I am in such desperate need of cash flow, and I realize I'm selling my car chunk by chunk @ a 50% discount", there is absolutely no reason to ever drive at these rates period! Part-time, full-time, sometime, doesn't matter. Wake up!


The response to be expected is 'but I had surge' and we all know that you can actually make money if the price is right. It's just that driver saturation in most of the mature markets makes surge only driving a difficult proposition.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> ubers not a job guys, its a way of life. we got to drive to help others save money, at our expense. cmon, take one for the team and keep driving, whats the worst that could happen?


 take one for uber, no way..


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Right, it kills me the people that say I only do it a "little bit, part time" so "it works for me". Please, that's like saying "yea, but I don't inhale" LOL, you can't just be a "little pregnant"! NO, its not OK, its not "supplemental income", you're still losing money dummies! Unless u outrightly say that "I completely understand that overall I am losing money, but I am in such desperate need of cash flow, and I realize I'm selling my car chunk by chunk @ a 50% discount", there is absolutely no reason to ever drive at these rates period! Part-time, full-time, sometime, doesn't matter. Wake up!


Ok let me show an example. My gross earnings last night after Uber's take was 200 bucks. I drove 175 miles and was out for 6 hours. Lets use the .56/mile for cost per mile (I know the IRS deduction is over stated). So 175 X .56 = 98 bucks. 200-98=102. 102/6= $17/hour. Before y'all start harping on the depreciation... I drive an 05 chevy so depreciation is hardly a factor for me. I'll take that kind of extra cash any day.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> Ok let me show an example. My gross earnings last night after Uber's take was 200 bucks. I drove 175 miles and was out for 6 hours. Lets use the .56/mile for cost per mile (I know the IRS deduction is over stated). So 175 X .56 = 98 bucks. 200-98=102. 102/6= $17/hour. Before y'all start harping on the depreciation... I drive an 05 chevy so depreciation is hardly a factor for me. I'll take that kind of extra cash any day.


If you managed to go past the buck a mile overall index you did OK. You must have had long fares as well as your 6 hour shift to produce 175 miles would have you driving an average of nearly 30mph during the entire shift. Just another quick metric I look at when reviewing numbers.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Ok let me show an example. My gross earnings last night after Uber's take was 200 bucks. I drove 175 miles and was out for 6 hours. Lets use the .56/mile for cost per mile (I know the IRS deduction is over stated). So 175 X .56 = 98 bucks. 200-98=102. 102/6= $17/hour. Before y'all start harping on the depreciation... I drive an 05 chevy so depreciation is hardly a factor for me. I'll take that kind of extra cash any day.


Well, that's $2.80 per paid mile assuming 50% dead miles, that's really hard to believe. That had to be huge surging and very little dead miles? Very rare scenario!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Well
> 
> Well, that's $2.80 per paid mile assuming 50% dead miles, that's really hard to believe. That had to be huge surging and very little dead miles? Very rare scenario!


175 total miles in a 6 hour shift is a bit unusual.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> If you managed to go past the buck a mile overall index you did OK. You must have had long fares as well as your 6 hour shift to produce 175 miles would have you driving an average of nearly 30mph during the entire shift. Just another quick metric I look at when reviewing numbers.


Yep lots of long surge drives. Virginia Beach encompasses 250 square miles so you get some long trips. Surge is pretty common on the weekend nights. Daytime and all times Mon-Wed surge is rare and to me not worth driving. Hence my part time stance on Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> Yep lots of *long surge drives*. Virginia Beach encompasses 250 square miles so you get some long trips. Surge is pretty common on the weekend nights. Daytime and all times Mon-Wed surge is rare and to me not worth driving. Hence my part time stance on Uber.


I'd never deny an UberX driver couldn't make money doing that.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Ok let me show an example. My gross earnings last night after Uber's take was 200 bucks. I drove 175 miles and was out for 6 hours. Lets use the .56/mile for cost per mile (I know the IRS deduction is over stated). So 175 X .56 = 98 bucks. 200-98=102. 102/6= $17/hour. Before y'all start harping on the depreciation... I drive an 05 chevy so depreciation is hardly a factor for me. I'll take that kind of extra cash any day.


 Thats $1.43/mile w/zero dead miles, in an $.80/mile market? I think not, you are not counting your dead miles!


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm not saying I can count on 17/hour at all times or have awesome mileage efficiency, but Its not a losing proposition.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I log my miles every time I drive. My total miles were 175. 131.6 were my trip miles. I limit my dead miles as much as possible.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Yep lots of long surge drives. Virginia Beach encompasses 250 square miles so you get some long trips. Surge is pretty common on the weekend nights. Daytime and all times Mon-Wed surge is rare and to me not worth driving. Hence my part time stance on Uber.


Okay, but that's 4x surging on every ride, or 2x surging with 0 dead miles?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> I log my miles every time I drive. My total miles were 175. 131.6 were my trip miles. I limit my dead miles as much as possible.


Okay, that works to all rides being 3X surging? Someone said you were at $.80 a mile in ur market?


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Okay, but that's 4x surging on every ride, or 2x surging with 0 dead miles?


Are you just looking at the mile rate? Surge raise the base and min rate as well. I was consistently hitting 2.9 surge. I also include my tips in my earnings as well which are not directly related to miles.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hampton Roads is a .80 market, but I only work Thur-Sat which consistently surges.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

In talking to some of my passengers it seems like most of them have become accustomed to the surge on the weekends. Most of them don't mind too much because they are at most paying the same rate as the taxis but get faster service.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Are you just looking at the mile rate? Surge raise the base and min rate as well. I was consistently hitting 2.9 surge. I also include my tips in my earnings as well which are not directly related to miles.


Okay, hats off, that's the Second profitable scenario I've seen on here out of 500. Uber on!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

I totally agree, pax are willing to pay more than taxi! Now somebody please tell Travis that!


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Okay, hats off, that's the Second profitable scenario I've seen on here out of 500. Uber on!


I certainly understand that not all markets are the same and that what works for me may not work for all. I'm just saying that it is not true that "no one can make money with Uber". Some do and some don't... If you aren't making money you either need to change tactics or move on to greener pastures.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> I totally agree, pax are willing to pay more than taxi! Now somebody please tell Travis that!


I'm pretty sure it will not happen anytime soon. But eventually rates will rise once Uber has gained an overwhelming market share overall. Also going public will also help raise rates because Travis will not be able to rule supreme when he is required to answer to shareholders.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> I certainly understand that not all markets are the same and that what works for me may not work for all. I'm just saying that it is not true that "no one can make money with Uber". Some do and some don't... If you aren't making money you either need to change tactics or move on to greener pastures.


It is generally understood that the overall theory of us haters is that nobody can net any real money at the BASE RATES, totally disregarding the chance for surging.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> I totally agree, pax are willing to pay more than taxi! Now somebody please tell Travis that!


I'd view it more as a 'teaser rate' with the low rates.

The pax are experiencing that Uber reality does entail some surge, particularly when they need it most.

Might suggest that it's best not to drive teaser rates from a drivers perspective.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Ok let me show an example. My gross earnings last night after Uber's take was 200 bucks. I drove 175 miles and was out for 6 hours. Lets use the .56/mile for cost per mile (I know the IRS deduction is over stated). So 175 X .56 = 98 bucks. 200-98=102. 102/6= $17/hour. Before y'all start harping on the depreciation... I drive an 05 chevy so depreciation is hardly a factor for me. I'll take that kind of extra cash any day.


okay now you have 102.00. Do you have any expenses not part of the 0.56? pay your car if you have additional costs outside the 0.56, now pay you and take out 25% for taxation,
do you have any money left to pay your own company?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> okay now you have 102.00. Do you have any expenses not part of the 0.56? pay your car if you have additional costs outside the 0.56, now pay you and take out 25% for taxation,
> do you have any money left to pay your own company?


Geez. He pulled out the full boat on costs and grossed before taxes $17 an hour. No one talks hourly after tax bite. One of my sons is clocking a healthy six figure yob and whines that it's only x a year after taxes. Everybody's pay is after taxes.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> It is generally understood that the overall theory of us haters is that nobody can net any real money at the BASE RATES, totally disregarding the chance for surging.


Agreed. Base rates are crap unless there is some extra incentive attached.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> okay now you have 102.00. Do you have any expenses not part of the 0.56? pay your car if you have additional costs outside the 0.56, now pay you and take out 25% for taxation,
> do you have any money left to pay your own company?


.56 a mile is overestimating my cost to operate. Reality is that from time to time my costs are less, but I use the conservatism principle of GAAP (generally accepted accounting principles) to estimate my net income. Now as for taxes most people driving for Uber should be paying almost zero in taxes. The deductions allowed for driving for Uber are generous enough to have a very low tax liability (much less than 25%... if you are filing your schedule C correctly). Actually my driving for Uber will reduce my tax liability on my earnings from my day job for last year and probably going forward.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

but for the sake of payroll wouldn't you do your taxation and wait for your refund at the end of the tear.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think most of you need to get over that some people can still make money. Although there is always the risk the rug can be pulled out from under us at any time.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Geez. He pulled out the full boat on costs and grossed before taxes $17 an hour. No one talks hourly after tax bite. One of my sons is clocking a healthy six figure yob and whines that it's only x a year after taxes. Everybody's pay is after taxes.


We have a tendency to forget we pay extra on our taxation because we also have to pay the employers contribution towards our taxes. This is why paying quarterly taxes is a good idea. See Uber gets out of paying our taxation, but we don't.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Okay, hats off, that's the Second profitable scenario I've seen on here out of 500. Uber on!


I only drove 14 hours this week. Miles log is in the car so I can't tell the miles but it was not high. Definitely less than 200 miles for the week. My CPM is 32 cents by the way. Will update when i get dressed! Don't chase and often long trips put me close to home (SW of houston is a common destination it seems). At that point I usually quit for the night. I work after my regular job which ends about midnight. (I am a complete might owl so that's fine for me). Only worked surges Wednesday thru Saturday night. Would normally work tonight all evening but have things I need to do. Many 3.4 and only 3 or 4 trips in the week under 2.0. I took home $369 before expenses. More than half was surging. Usually at least one third is surging for me. Don't know how to screen shot but here's my numbers cut and pasted. Part time can work but I've tried days and it's not worth it to me with no surge. I also am working during guarantee times and some times get those (may get about $20 this week) but for the most part I beat any guarantee.

TOTAL PAYOUT$369.76

Period Ending: March 2, 2015 4AM CSTTRIP EARNINGS$369.76

>

Fare

214.34

>

Surge

247.87

>

Rider Fee (payment)

33.58

>

Rider Fee (deduction)

(33.58)

>

Uber Fee

(92.45)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> We have a tendency to forget we pay extra on our taxation because we also have to pay the employers contribution towards our taxes. This is why paying quarterly taxes is a good idea. See Uber gets out of paying our taxation, but we don't.


So what? If you were working for someone else on hourly pay they have to pay the other half. If yer gonna draw s.s. somebody has to pay. With self employment it's us.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> but for the sake of payroll wouldn't you do your taxation and wait for your refund at the end of the tear.


Are you talking about estimated tax payments? The answer to this can vary quite a bit from person to person. If Uber was your only source of income then I'm fairly certain that your deductions would be large enough that estimated tax payments are not necessary and that you can settle up for whatever small amount of tax due at the end of the year on your tax return.

If you are a part time driver and you are an employee somewhere then if an adjustment to your withholding was necessary you can change your W2. If you are self employed elsewhere then you would have to look at your earnings and deductions as a whole and make the necessary estimated tax payments as needed.

In the end the tax liability for working Uber is very low and could easily fit in that IRS .56/mile (I know that tax liability is not part of the .56. Just using it to make a point).


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> .56 a mile is overestimating my cost to operate. Reality is that from time to time my costs are less, but I use the conservatism principle of GAAP (generally accepted accounting principles) to estimate my net income. Now as for taxes most people driving for Uber should be paying almost zero in taxes. The deductions allowed for driving for Uber are generous enough to have a very low tax liability (much less than 25%... if you are filing your schedule C correctly). Actually my driving for Uber will reduce my tax liability on my earnings from my day job for last year and probably going forward.


You're totally correct. For most part timers it's probably a loss.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Here is the breakdown of what makes up the IRS per mile deduction: http://www.companymileage.com/howmileageratedetermined.html

For an economy car, it's only $2500 of depreciation per year. And that's assuming 15,000 miles driven per year, or about $0.1667 per mile.

It would take 10 years and 150,000 miles before $25,000 of depreciation... again assuming 15,000 miles per year. If an Uber driver is putting 30,000 miles on their car, then yes the $25,000 is achieved in five years.... and so is 150,000 miles on a cheap car.

So lets ditch the ridiculous argument that the IRS is allowing a driver to depreciate a car over $100,000. It's a strawman argument.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberhammer said:


> So lets ditch the ridiculous argument that the IRS is allowing a driver to depreciate a car over $100,000. It's a strawman argument.


For full timers who can clock 175000 miles they WILL get 100k in deductions for miles. Part timers might too if the age limit is extended.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> For full timers who can clock 175000 miles they WILL get 100k in deductions for miles. Part timers might too if the age limit is extended.


$100K in deductions? Yes.

$100K in depreciation? No.

Depreciation is only a fraction of the deduction.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> So what? If you were working for someone else on hourly pay they have to pay the other half. If yer gonna draw s.s. somebody has to pay. With self employment it's us.


I am just saying that we have to pay ourselves correctly.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> $100K in deductions? Yes.
> 
> $100K in depreciation? No.
> 
> Depreciation is only a fraction of the deduction.


Yeah. Maybe a mixup in terms. Technically the IRS deduction includes depreciation doesn't it? i.e. you can't take both.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah. Maybe a mixup in terms. Technically the IRS deduction includes depreciation doesn't it? i.e. you can't take both.


Correct.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> The point is that depreciation is a measurement of perceived value. Average car lasts 200k miles for example. At the IRS depreciation that's a total of $114k of depreciation. A twenty thousand dollar car doesn't depreciate a hundred thousand dollars. So when you quote depreciation as if it is a quantifiable number being subtracted from your value as each mile ticks away it's not quite accurate. Depreciation is a measurement of potential lost value when reselling a vehicle. If I haven't lost you yet let's go to the used vehicle market where an 07 with 200k still has a perceived value of $4-5k after depreciation of $100+k.





TidyVet said:


> I love you so much! Thank you for the breakdown with the $20,000 car example.
> And the accuracy and mathematical stats from a 200k sold vehicle.


If ignorance is bliss, you two guys need to get a room.

Maybe these comments are where the phrase "dumb as a post" comes from.

I know I will never convince these guys they are wrong, but any of you children out there, don't believe a word of those two posts.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Listen to us kiddies, we are smrt.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> Ding Ding Ding! Exactly. Full time diving for Uber is better than unemployment, but part time driving for Uber is easy supplemental income.


Thank You for Having a Brain.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Btw, checked with my accountant (the one you referenced), she confirmed that I had all those bills before I ever started doing this. Still have them now. She's pretty sure I'd still have them if I quit.
> 
> .


You have to deduct the difference between "accelerated costs" from normal, to get the true picture. For example, if, by driving by uber, my car's depreciation accellerates by 300% than if I hadn't driven for uber, that value has to be deducted ( not talking IRS or tax forms, just a realistic picture of costs ).


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Thank You for Having a Brain.





Actionjax said:


> Yes.
> 
> I do it part time and pick the best times to work. My costs are low and it's done when I'm driving to and from the office during peek rush hour.
> 
> ...


I imagine the Uber execs are counting on high turnover.

But, stealing one dollar from a million people or stealing one million dollars from person, both are equal, in terms of degree of criminality.

I am considering leasing a cab in a non-Uber dominated region.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I am just saying that we have to pay ourselves correctly.


You don't get to pick your pay. The bosses always pick the day.

If you don't like it, start your own taxi company.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> You don't get to pick your pay. The bosses always pick the day.
> 
> If you don't like it, start your own taxi company.


In this country bosses are required to pay payroll taxes.

Uber isn't the boss, despite how much they try to act like they are. They're going to pay dearly for their boss-like actions in court, just like Fedex.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> You don't get to pick your pay. The bosses always pick the day.
> 
> If you don't like it, start your own taxi company.


No, you are your boss . . . you have the responsibility of paying your expenses, your car, yourself (25% taxation), and paying your own company. See how that works out for you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> No, you are your boss . . . you have the responsibility of paying your expenses, your car, yourself (25% taxation), and paying your own company. See how that works out for you.


I seriously don't know how you could possibly expect to make all your expenses, an hourly wage, pay taxes AND get an actual profit.

What are you thinking?!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> In this country bosses are required to pay payroll taxes.
> 
> Uber isn't the boss, despite how much they try to act like they are. They're going to pay dearly for their boss-like actions in court, just like Fedex.


I agree. If anything makes an employee/employer relationship, it's the guarantees to get paid. If they are not control nothing is.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I seriously don't know how you could possibly expect to make all your expenses, an hourly wage, pay taxes AND get an actual profit.
> 
> What are you thinking?!


Isn't that what it is supposed to be?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Isn't that what it is supposed to be?


Well, technically maybe just a higher hourly rather than a profit...

After the IRS deduction for mileage what are you really expecting to get is the real question isn't it?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, technically maybe just a higher hourly rather than a profit...
> 
> After the IRS deduction for mileage what are you really expecting to get is the real question isn't it?


Nope, hoping it ends right there . . .


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> No, you are your boss . . . you have the responsibility of paying your expenses, your car, yourself (25% taxation), and paying your own company. See how that works out for you.


Ha! Now you're the one drinking the corporate Kool-Aid! Uber is in charge of all the profit, therefore they are the boss. We are subcontractors, not owners of your own business.

If Uber wants to change our rate of pay, they can. At any time. For any reason. Because they think you are dumb, young, old, fat, or skinny.

That's not being your own boss.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I imagine the Uber execs are counting on high turnover.
> 
> But, stealing one dollar from a million people or stealing one million dollars from person, both are equal, in terms of degree of criminality.
> 
> I am considering leasing a cab in a non-Uber dominated region.


It's not stealing, you agreed to the terms.

You also agreed that they can change the terms at any time, for any reason, just because they feel like it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> You don't get to pick your pay. The bosses always pick the day.
> 
> If you don't like it, start your own taxi company.


Another uber admirer. But don't you worry son, uber will soon be defeated. By whom you ask, by themselves. Driving a cab is far more profitable then uber at these slave labor rates.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Nope, hoping it ends right there . . .


Specifically what number are you shooting for Rich? After IRS miles deductions how much do you expect to MAKE? IF you don't have a specific goal how ya gonna reach or promote that goal?

Ambiguity doesn't work.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> It's not stealing, you agreed to the terms.
> 
> You also agreed that they can change the terms at any time, for any reason, just because they feel like it.


People need jobs, what they will sign under duress in order to put an end to their problem of no income, is quite unlike what they might sign if they were not in that situation.

Getting people to sign a contract under duress, I don't buy your argument.
I call it justifying exploiting people because they need work.

How do you imagine the terms would be agreed to if the profit/loss reality were explained in clear terms?

*********************************************************
By signing this contract, you acknowledge
that you are likely to make only enough to live on, and
you will receive little or no compensation for the accelerated wear and tear on your car

.......................(signature)
*********************************************************

How many would sign if the contract's terms would worded TRUTHFULLY ?

They still might, given people need work now, but that doesn't make Uber "ethical", or that it can't be sued.

In fact , they are being sued, a class action is in the works.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Getting people to sign a contract under duress, I don't buy your argument.
> I call it justifying exploiting people because they need work.
> How do you imagine the terms would be agreed to if the profit/loss reality were explained in clear terms?
> *********************************************************
> ...


*That's a lying clause if I ever saw one*. The only contract guarantee with UberX std rate is that you'll net less than the IRS tax deduction for mileage, and therefore are eligible for state assistance.
*
They should have a referral program to the state welfare offices as a mandatory signup procedure for new drivers.*


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *That's a lying clause if I ever saw one*. The only contract guarantee with UberX std rate is that you'll net less than the IRS tax deduction for mileage, and therefore are eligible for state assistance.
> *
> They should have a referral program to the state welfare offices as a mandatory signup procedure for new drivers.*


I made $1600 last week, post Uber, pay. Is that welfare?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Another uber admirer. But don't you worry son, uber will soon be defeated. By whom you ask, by themselves. Driving a cab is far more profitable then uber at these slave labor rates.


I made $1600 last week, post Uber. Do cab drivers make that? Doubt it.

In truth, I fully expect continued rates cuts by Uber. In Boston, we are still doing good at $1.20/mile. I expect after Boston's crazy winter, there will be a drop in demand (driver's are getting fed up with constant surge) and Uber will drop rates to similar in other cities.

However, if I don't drive anymore, I'm damn sure I won't be on this forum.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I made $1600 last week, post Uber, pay. Is that welfare?


We all know the drill. You are waiting for the drill to happen. I'm happy for ya. Driving 60% of your total gross fares in surge means Uber will be shoving a bunch of competition up yer ass here shortly, especially when you blow to everyone you can about it. Hell, I was thinking of moving there with all my ride share buddies so I can bank like you. You're probably doing that in what? 10 hours a week or so? 200 miles total drive?

Your numbers without specifics are meaningless. For all we know you could be just another Uber shill or you're living in your car driving 100 hours a week and putting on 3000 miles a week to score your $1600.

And for what it's worth, simple math sez you don't make shit at $1.20 a mile.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> People need jobs, what they will sign under duress in order to put an end to their problem of no income, is quite unlike what they might sign if they were not in that situation.
> 
> Getting people to sign a contract under duress, I don't buy your argument.
> I call it justifying exploiting people because they need work.
> ...


Yes, Business Owners exploit their workers.

Businesses pay just enough to keep workers, workers work just hard enough not to be fired.
This isn't new, why are you so surprised that Uber works this way?

Since the dawn of time.....

That's why I started a cleaning business. I have three employees, and we gross $8000/month. However, I don't typically clean any of the houses, so our net is only 25%, equaling $2000/month. Obviously not enough to live off, so I supplement with Uber.

I can tell you that I own my employees, and they pretty much know it.

BTW, a class action lawsuit is in the works against most major corporations. Uber does $2,000,000,000 a year in revenue, I'm pretty sure they'll be okay.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> We all know the drill. You are waiting for the drill to happen. I'm happy for ya. Driving 60% of your total gross fares in surge means Uber will be shoving a bunch of competition up yer ass here shortly, especially when you blow to everyone you can about it. Hell, I was thinking of moving there with all my ride share buddies so I can bank like you. You're probably doing that in what? 10 hours a week or so? 200 miles total drive?
> 
> Your numbers without specifics are meaningless. For all we know you could be just another Uber shill or you're living in your car driving 100 hours a week and putting on 3000 miles a week to score your $1600.
> 
> And for what it's worth, simple math sez you don't make shit at $1.20 a mile.


Fair enough. I work 4 pm -- 2 am (or till 3 am if still surging). Tues -- Sat. 600 miles/week, gas is 6% of $1600.

And yes, Uber is hiring up the Azz for drivers, as they should.

You should move up here, plenty of people do it. If you slept in your car (not saying that's ideal) and worked 80 hours/week, you could easily bring home $2000/week. Yes, not including gas/main/etc. I see out-of-state plates all over the place. In Spring, that will not be possible.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> However, if I don't drive anymore, I'm damn sure I won't be on this forum.


You will be missed.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Fair enough. I work 4 pm -- 2 am (or till 3 am if still surging). Tues -- Sat. 600 miles/week, gas is 6% of $1600.
> 
> And yes, Uber is hiring up the Azz for drivers, as they should.
> 
> You should move up here, plenty of people do it. If you slept in your car (not saying that's ideal) and worked 80 hours/week, you could easily bring home $2000/week. Yes, not including gas/main/etc. I see out-of-state plates all over the place. In Spring, that will not be possible.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Fair enough. I work 4 pm -- 2 am (or till 3 am if still surging). Tues -- Sat. *600 miles/week, *gas is 6% of $1600.


*Thanks for proving your ignorance.*

I'll wait for someone else to put the pencil in yer eye.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Uber does $2,000,000,000 a year in revenue, I'm pretty sure they'll be okay


You do realize as major corporations go, this is peanuts.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Thanks for proving your ignorance.*
> 
> I'll wait for someone else to put the pencil in yer eye.


I posted my paystub, any other doubts? Yes, my gas is approx $100/week. When in stop and go traffic, my vehicle gets approx 15 mpg.

Even a Prius only runs 35 mpg with stop and go traffic.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Thanks for proving your ignorance.*


He does that a lot. Why I like him so much.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I posted my paystub, any other doubts? Yes, my gas is approx $100/week. When in stop and go traffic, my vehicle gets approx 15 mpg.
> 
> Even a Prius only runs 35 mpg with stop and go traffic.


What the heck are you driving that only gets 12mpg?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> He does that a lot. Why I like him so much.


Except......... just words.
No numbers, no facts.

Check the paystub, I didn't make it up.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> He does that a lot. Why I like him so much.


Yeah, the $6.66 per paid mile driven is a bit of a stretch at $1.20 a mile don't ya think?

Guys a comedian.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> You do realize as major corporations go, this is peanuts.


Hell, a good class action law firm grosses that much...


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Except......... just words.
> No numbers, no facts.
> 
> Check the paystub, I didn't make it up.


No, you don't make the revenue up, but to be politically correct, you are Expense Challenged.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> No, you don't make the revenue up, but to be politically correct, you are Expense Challenged.


And mileage challenged. He's gonna have a helluva IRS tax lien the way he's running.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, the $6.66 per paid mile driven is a bit of a stretch at $1.20 a mile don't ya think?
> 
> Guys a comedian.


 $1600/600 miles = $2.66/mile, not 6.66

But yeah, that's not right.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> $1600/600 miles = $2.66/mile, not 6.66
> 
> But yeah, that's not right.


Oh, you mean you drove more than 600 miles? That the 600 miles is only paid miles? And don't forget to add Uber's cut. You're stating your 'net' after Uber's cut. Even using your numbers it's still $3.32 per mile before Uber's cut. You on 3x 24/7 there?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't forget to add your base plus time in your calculations.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> How many jobs actually pay Overtime anymore? Most "corporate" jobs require TONS of overtime, with no increase in pay. So no, 56 hours is not pretty steep.
> 
> Uber is a commission job, with a 20% allotment for lead generation. This is a normal cut for lead generation.
> 
> ...


Good for you! But your in SF. Ubers recent rate cuts in Jan of 2015 the pay statement you attached is not attainable. Can you make that in Dallas market at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum?? Nope. A majority of markets do not surge like SF. We no longer have guarantees in Dallas after last weekend. I am a outside sales rep in my full time job & no I do not pay my employer 20% for leads. I sell large format printers (plotters) to the govt sector. My base salary is $52,000 per year plus commission. I have a monthly car allowance, plus heatlh insurance, short & long term disability. I work sometimes 60 hours a week sometimes, sometimes it is 40 hours. My point is your comparing apples to oranges with the SF market & other U.S. uber markets. Your clueless about sales!!


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Oh, you mean you drove more than 600 miles? That the 600 miles is only paid miles? And don't forget to add Uber's cut. You're stating your 'net' after Uber's cut. Even using your numbers it's still $3.32 per mile before Uber's cut. You on 3x 24/7 there?


#1) Look at my paystub, it includes post-Uber Cut. Perhaps you don't recognize the Payment Form that we get, every single week?

#2) You are obviously clueless on how Uber works. Do you even drive? Or do you just come on here to make stuff up?
Uber pays you by the mile AND by the minute. You can't just take your net pay and divide by miles, nice try though.

#3) If you had bothered to look at my paystub (which you didn't), you would see that I ran 1.6 SURGE for the entire pay period.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Good for you! But your in SF. Ubers recent rate cuts in Jan of 2015 the pay statement you attached is not attainable. Can you make that in Dallas market at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum?? Nope. A majority of markets do not surge like SF. We no longer have guarantees in Dallas after last weekend. I am a outside sales rep in my full time job & no I do not pay my employer 20% for leads. I sell large format printers (plotters) to the govt sector. My base salary is $52,000 per year plus commission. I have a monthly car allowance, plus heatlh insurance, short & long term disability. I work sometimes 60 hours a week sometimes, sometimes it is 40 hours. My point is your comparing apples to oranges with the SF market & other U.S. uber markets. Your clueless about sales!!


I'm not in San Francisco. You don't pay employer for leads because you sell to the govt sector. If you were in private sector, you might be paying for leads.

I'm glad you have a good job. If it's that great, why are you Ubering???

And Yes, Dallas sucks for Uber, I got that part. I live in NH, which sucks for Uber too.
That's why I drive to Boston.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Probably an uber employee/driver. He'd make a great UBER rep.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Probably an uber employee/driver. He'd make a great UBER rep.


Of course you would say that. That's what anyone here says to people who are doing alright on this thing.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

Great cash flow. Horrible profitability.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> Great cash flow. Horrible profitability.


That's all relative to then individual. But I agree if this was my full time business I would not be happy.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> Ha! Now you're the one drinking the corporate Kool-Aid! Uber is in charge of all the profit, therefore they are the boss. We are subcontractors, not owners of your own business.
> 
> If Uber wants to change our rate of pay, they can. At any time. For any reason. Because they think you are dumb, young, old, fat, or skinny.
> 
> That's not being your own boss.


At least we agree on that. Now it is a shame we do not have a drivers Association that good meet with Uber to make changes before they make all the new laws and regulations in each State without us at the table and maybe see about contract changes.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Yes, Business Owners exploit their workers.
> 
> Businesses pay just enough to keep workers, workers work just hard enough not to be fired.
> This isn't new, why are you so surprised that Uber works this way?
> ...


The difference is Uber is stealing from drivers by setting the rate high enough for drivers to be paid for use of their cars. Drivers are subsidizing Uber.
That's altogether different than working a minimum wage job.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> The difference is Uber is stealing from drivers by setting the rate high enough for drivers to be paid for use of their cars. Drivers are subsidizing Uber.
> That's altogether different than working a minimum wage job.


I don't know about you but some days Uber doesn't even cover my expenses.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Your absolutely correct! Taxi and livery companies have been doing the same thing to "owner operators" for years. The only ones that make it are the ones that either do most of the repairs themselves or have a family member or friend help them. There's always a new driver with a car waiting to give it a try


Most repairs them self = winner


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

The money appears good BUT it is low for this bussiness , no bull for me to NET 1700 
A week takes 30 hours worked ( 12 customers total ) I find it interesting that drivers are ok selling their lives for not much ( do that 56 hour work week for a year see if you last )


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> #3) If you had bothered to look at my paystub (which you didn't), you would see that I ran 1.6 SURGE for the entire pay period.


No driver here disputes that there is more $ for surge rates.

If the area you drive is in constant surge rate (unlikely,) then that is the real run rate, even if the std. rate is less.

And I think we already did our turn at the wheel for other claims. What was it again? Oh, yeah, the $6.66 a mile you claimed you were getting.

Stating gross dollars received isn't much of a comparison metric. I ran many weeks of Uber with nearly $2,000. gross fares. Problem was 80+ hours and 2000 gross miles to do it.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

No, drivers are not making money. However, it does pay the bills and living paycheck to paycheck how could any driver? These fare cuts is simply just that. Your weekly check won't even cover a major repair like transmission. Oh? You have a regular job? Good luck! Cuz you will have to take money out of that as well to pay repair bills.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Ive been doing Uber for a week now, and have now decided to just run on Fri night sat and sun. Im a stay at home dad, im disabled and used to work for fed ex as a driver, i miss driving for a living. I figured if i made even 50 bucks after gas i was happy to contribute something again. So far its sunday morning and im at 183 dollars AFTER gas and fees taken from uber on my statement, and that does not include the extra 25 for portland bonus drop off. So anything i make after 50 bucks for 3 nights work makes me pretty damn happy, 50 bucks more than i had in my pocket.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Ive been doing Uber for a week now, and have now decided to just run on Fri night sat and sun. Im a stay at home dad, im disabled and used to work for fed ex as a driver, i miss driving for a living. I figured if i made even 50 bucks after gas i was happy to contribute something again. So far its sunday morning and im at 183 dollars AFTER gas and fees taken from uber on my statement, and that does not include the extra 25 for portland bonus drop off. So anything i make after 50 bucks for 3 nights work makes me pretty damn happy, 50 bucks more than i had in my pocket.


Happy UberX reports should flow in @ $1.55 a mile.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Dan, how do your ratings fare only driving weekend nights? When I first started Uber I drove evenings and I had good ratings, but then they started going down as I got into driving the surges and the bars. 

That's kinna how I feel, it's side money. One thing I will say, it is true you might never make money with a new car, but it can really help offset the price of a new car.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Ratings have been ok, im done to a 4.8 because of 2 asshats, but its side money, im happy working till 3am and making 50-150 bucks , to me its all extra money since i stay home with my kids.


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> I made $1600 last week, post Uber. Do cab drivers make that? Doubt it.
> 
> In truth, I fully expect continued rates cuts by Uber. In Boston, we are still doing good at $1.20/mile. I expect after Boston's crazy winter, there will be a drop in demand (driver's are getting fed up with constant surge) and Uber will drop rates to similar in other cities.
> 
> However, if I don't drive anymore, I'm damn sure I won't be on this forum.





TidyVet said:


> Fair enough. I work 4 pm -- 2 am (or till 3 am if still surging). Tues -- Sat. 600 miles/week, gas is 6% of $1600.
> 
> And yes, Uber is hiring up the Azz for drivers, as they should.
> 
> You should move up here, plenty of people do it. If you slept in your car (not saying that's ideal) and worked 80 hours/week, you could easily bring home $2000/week. Yes, not including gas/main/etc. I see out-of-state plates all over the place. In Spring, that will not be possible.


How much are you getting paid by Uber to post unrealistic figures here to attract dumb/desperate drivers? !!!!!


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Another uber admirer. But don't you worry son, uber will soon be defeated. By whom you ask, by themselves. Driving a cab is far more profitable then uber at these slave labor rates.


There are NO UBER admirers...these people posting positive about Uber here are all hired and paid by UBER!!!!! please be smart!!!!


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

^ I know right


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

victor34 said:


> There are NO UBER admirers...these people posting positive about Uber here are all hired and paid by UBER!!!!! please be smart!!!!


Wouldn't surprise me if Uber fed a couple of drivers in many cities higher fares so they pimp other drivers into the scam of being a part timer cabbie.

The guy in question has 60% of his total take as surge fare. If any of us think Uber can't favor any driver if it suited their interests, we would be sadly mistaken.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

victor34 said:


> There are NO UBER admirers...these people posting positive about Uber here are all hired and paid by UBER!!!!! please be smart!!!!


That must include me in that debate. I have posted my numbers and have proven you can make money. Let your facts do the talking good or bad. Start posting your numbers and people will believe you.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

victor34 said:


> How much are you getting paid by Uber to post unrealistic figures here to attract dumb/desperate drivers? !!!!!


That's like saying how much does the Taxi industry pay you for saying Uber is an unrealistic proposition everywhere. If I said my last ride out I made $17.00 per hour net after expenses would you say I was accurate or paid by Uber.

Fact is it did happen. So whip it out and post some numbers. Show everyone how screwed you are and help drivers stay away. Just be prepared for people to question them.


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> That must include me in that debate. I have posted my numbers and have proven you can make money. Let your facts do the talking good or bad. Start posting your numbers and people will believe you.


If you call $8-10/hr is making money then you are right....you are making money.....why the hell should I PICK UP SOMEONE FROM THE AIRPORT FOR $8/HR...OR pick up drunks after the bar for $10/hr....this is BS....I gave 5 rides (pick up from the airport)...paid $92 gross and $63 net...4 hours...45 miles ..plus 45 dead miles...total 90 miles...after gas $53 which makes $12.5/hr....do you call this making money???? without tips!!! customers and Uber all together cheating all the drivers....customers still think tip is included, do you think customers are stupid not to understand that their ten dollar fare has tip included...???? everybody wants cheap stuff and that's why they are using UBER...it is cheapppp...and NOT WORTH OF MY TIME AND MY CAR!!!!
If I really needed money I would buy a 4-5k car and deliver pizza 4-5 hours every night and would make $20/hr......


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

victor34 said:


> If you call $8-10/hr is making money then you are right....you are making money.....why the hell should I PICK UP SOMEONE FROM THE AIRPORT FOR $8/HR...OR pick up drunks after the bar for $10/hr....this is BS....I gave 5 rides (pick up from the airport)...paid $92 gross and $63 net...4 hours...45 miles ..plus 45 dead miles...total 90 miles...after gas $53 which makes $12.5/hr....do you call this making money???? without tips!!! customers and Uber all together cheating all the drivers....customers still think tip is included, do you think customers are stupid not to understand that their ten dollar fare has tip included...???? everybody wants cheap stuff and that's why they are using UBER...it is cheapppp...and NOT WORTH OF MY TIME AND MY CAR!!!!
> If I really needed money I would buy a 4-5k car and deliver pizza 4-5 hours every night and would make $20/hr......


It's good to remember that there are still some cities where UberXing pays 30-50% higher fares. And in these cases there is some meat still left on the bone for drivers.

Most of us can no longer make that claim.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Making $8 - $10 per hour is making money. The reality is you think that's a shit wage. For some it's amazing.

People have different thresholds on their worth. You have set your bar on what you call acceptable. Others have lowered it way down there.

That does not mean they work for Uber. That means they just are satisfied with a fast food wage.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Uber fed a couple of drivers in many cities higher fares so they pimp other drivers into the scam of being a part timer cabbie.
> 
> The guy in question has 60% of his total take as surge fare. If any of us think Uber can't favor any driver if it suited their interests, we would be sadly mistaken.


It's called astroturfing. And yes, corporations do it.... a lot!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astroturfing

David Plouffe was very successful with in on the Obama campaign, so it should be expected that Uber does it with him on board.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It's called astroturfing. And yes, corporations do it.... a lot!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astroturfing
> 
> David Plouffe was very successful with in on the Obama campaign, so it should be expected that Uber does it with him on board.


It's even funnier to see these drivers flow in here right after an Uber rate cut pimping their big paychecks without any other specifics, ain't it?

When Mr. TV was pressed for details, he supposedly only drove 600 miles to score his big buck week. About $6.66 a paid mile if I recall.

A bit unlikely at a buck 20 a mile, wouldn't you say?


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Making $8 - $10 per hour is making money. The reality is you think that's a shit wage. For some it's amazing.
> 
> People have different thresholds on their worth. You have set your bar on what you call acceptable. Others have lowered it way down there.
> 
> That does not mean they work for Uber. That means they just are satisfied with a fast food wage.


Agreed....However, false advertisements are not ethical, instead of $2000/week, or 600 miles/$1600, they should put the realistic numbers and let the people decide what to do.....they are trying to full people...
I think Uber's turnover is so rapid and %50 of new drivers quit after 2-3 months....the reason that they are not advertising $2000/week driver position on the real media , they want to consume every idiot driver slowly so that they don't want to overwhelm their turn over rate...
For example, If I knew I would make $8/hr I would never Uber....so they are trying to drag everybody into their scam slowly enough and parallel to their turn over rate until there will not be any idiot to be fulled...otherwise they could advertise and hire millions of drivers in a month....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

victor34 said:


> Agreed....However, false advertisements are not ethical, instead of $2000/week, or 600 miles/$1600, they should put the realistic numbers and let the people decide what to do.....they are trying to full people...
> I think Uber's turnover is so rapid and %50 of new drivers quit after 2-3 months....the reason that they are not advertising $2000/week driver position on the real media , they want to consume every idiot driver slowly so that they don't want to overwhelm their turn over rate...
> For example, If I knew I would make $8/hr I would never Uber....so they are trying to drag everybody into their scam slowly enough and parallel to their turn over rate until there will not be any idiot to be fulled...otherwise they could advertise and hire millions of drivers in a month....


I agree. But ethics for some companies are not the priority. We all know what we are facing. Best is to show the math and let logic dictate the truth.

"You cant argue with the math" - @UberHammer 2015


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

victor34 said:


> Agreed....However, false advertisements are not ethical, instead of $2000/week, or 600 miles/$1600, they should put the realistic numbers and let the people decide what to do.....they are trying to full people...
> I think Uber's turnover is so rapid and %50 of new drivers quit after 2-3 months....the reason that they are not advertising $2000/week driver position on the real media , they want to consume every idiot driver slowly so that they don't want to overwhelm their turn over rate...
> For example, If I knew I would make $8/hr I would never Uber....so they are trying to drag everybody into their scam slowly enough and parallel to their turn over rate until there will not be any idiot to be fulled...otherwise they could advertise and hire millions of drivers in a month....


You are totally right. It's one big massive slow turnover scam with wannabe cabbies. Milk every driver til the cows run dry.

If you get out of it sooner, the less milk you'll waste on this scam.


----------

